# Entry Level Biller/Coder looking for employment in or around Memphis, TN



## gshead01@gmail.com (May 4, 2014)

GENNIFER SHEAD MCCULLOUGH
(901) 292-5243 	gshead01@gmail.com 

MEDICAL CODING PROFESSIONAL 
Enthusiastic and versatile professional with experience in patient care delivery and customer service. Recent coding graduate seeking to apply hands-on experience and coding knowledge in new career. Proven ability to manage multiple complex tasks simultaneously. Good communication skills and thorough understanding of medical terminology. Reputation for strong work ethic, detail orientation, and ability to learn quickly. Effective blend of technical expertise, medical knowledge, and people skills.  

Areas of Expertise


Medical Coding
Billing Operations
Medical Terminology
Customer Service
Documentation
Multitasking
Problem-Solving
HIPAA, Regulatory Compliance
Communications
Healthcare Delivery
Patient Education
Time Management



Professional Experience


Professional healthcare industry training, Memphis, tn 2014
TRAINiNG ASSISTANT
Assist in the development of medical training materials
UT MEDICAL GROUP, Memphis, TN	2013 
Extern Student  
Gathered and analyzed patient demographic data
Coded medical procedures and assisted in billing reimbursement process  
WALMART, Southaven, MS 	2010 ? 2014
Jewelry Sales Associate 
Performed cashiering and customer service duties at sales counter
Operated cash register and maintained security of merchandise
Presented jewelry items and answered customer inquiries
Stocked counters and shelves and assisted with in-store promotions 
GUARDIAN COMMUNITY LIVING, Cordova, TN                                                                                                      2011 - 2012
Direct Support Professional
Supplied activities of daily living support to clients
Prepared and served meals; assisted with transportation and cleaning duties
Dispensed medication as instructed  

SUPPORT SOLUTIONS OF THE MIDSOUTH, Memphis, TN	2011 
Direct Support Professional
Plan and cook meals for patients
Help clients with cleaning and personal hygiene
Administer medicine per provider orders 

BAPTIST MEMORIAL HOSPITAL-DESOTO, Southaven, MS	                                                                            2007 - 2008 
Certified Respiratory Therapist 
Assessed patients, delivered treatment, and monitored ventilators 
Performed aerosol treatments
Retrieved and analyzed arterial blood gas draws
Delivered patient and family education  


Education & Training

AAPC Certification CPC-A 2014
Medical Coding Specialist Certificate, Delta Technical College, Horn Lake, MS 
Associate of Applied Science, Respiratory Care, Concorde Career College, Memphis, TN


----------



## tammymwilson (Jun 9, 2014)

Methodist/ LeBonhuer had a post on here that needed a coder... You may want to try that.  THere are two positions, coder and lead biller/coder.


----------

